# Bloody discharge 10 days after spay



## flyfisher22 (Feb 28, 2011)

Need a little help. Had my dog spayed on Monday June 30th, yesterday on July 10th, ten days from surgery I found a small line of bloody mucus (Small about 1 inch long) on the carpet, I was not sure what animal it came from. Well today the dog got up, walked past my wife and did the same thing, it is coming from her vagina.

Has anyone ever had a similar situation with a spayed female? She was definitely not in heat or pregnant when she was spayed, she is 4 years old. Dog seems to be feeling fine, is eating and drinking, wants to play.

I called the vet and they want to examine her but not until the middle of next week, this leads me to believe they are not overly concerned…………..

Cam


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Call again and ask to be seen sooner. Tell them you aren't comfortable with the wait. In 10+ years of rescue and knowing of at least a thousand spays, including older dogs, it's not something I've personally heard of but maybe some of the people who work in vet offices will see this.


----------



## flyfisher22 (Feb 28, 2011)

She is going in Tuesday at 8am, better than Thursday anyway. Still very light bloody discharge, but nothing heavy or often. Still eating drinking and feeling fine. Not much info on the web but I have read this a few times now 


_Postoperative Vaginal Bleeding
This is a fairly uncommon but potentially quite serious complication. Vaginal bleeding has been noted to begin anywhere from 4 days to 3 weeks after spay. Usually it is mild and self-limiting, but on rare occasion, it will become life threatening. What appears to happen in these cases is that the uterine body ligature erodes through the uterine vessel(s), leading to vaginal bleeding. Any serious vaginal bleed post-spay is an indication for abdominal exploration. The uterine stump is re-excised and double ligated with Miller’s knots. A two-pass uterine ligature (such as one of the modifications of the Miller’s knot) may reduce the risk of this complication when compared with a single-pass ligature.
_

At least I can find instances of this, makes me feel a little better. We will see what the vet says on Tuesday. Hope it is something easy and my girl does not have to go through too much......

Cam


----------



## flyfisher22 (Feb 28, 2011)

I wanted to follow up on this and get some additional advice. The vet determined the discharge to indeed be a UTI. She was displaying no other clinical signs. We ran the antibiotic course and just went back for a follow-up urine analysis.

Vet said that no signs of UTI were found but that Onya had high PH and crystals. Vet wants to put her on a prescription CD food. Anyone have experience with this? I hate to go off of her grain free kibble. Can't make the change until next week, we are traveling with the dog for vacation starting tomorrow and I don't want to upset any tummies. Vet agreed and said to come for the prescription food when I get back. Want to do a little research and get opinions while on vaca.

Thanks all.
Cam


----------



## RainandNyxGirl (Feb 25, 2021)

flyfisher22 said:


> I wanted to follow up on this and get some additional advice. The vet determined the discharge to indeed be a UTI. She was displaying no other clinical signs. We ran the antibiotic course and just went back for a follow-up urine analysis.
> 
> Vet said that no signs of UTI were found but that Onya had high PH and crystals. Vet wants to put her on a prescription CD food. Anyone have experience with this? I hate to go off of her grain free kibble. Can't make the change until next week, we are traveling with the dog for vacation starting tomorrow and I don't want to upset any tummies. Vet agreed and said to come for the prescription food when I get back. Want to do a little research and get opinions while on vaca.
> 
> ...


Hey Cam
Did you have any further follow up. I noticed some discharge from my 10 month old with some discharge with some blood. We are waiting on a uralysis but she has no other clinical signs to go off of. Our vet couldn’t say if it was UTI or vaginitis just by looking at this point. Just curious how this ended for you guys.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Seven year old thread


----------

